# USP Labs Raided - $8 Million of DMAA Destroyed



## AnaSCI (Jul 20, 2013)

FDA Makes Dallas Supplement Maker Destroy $8 Million Worth of Bodybuilding Powder - Dallas - News - Unfair Park

USP Labs' Dallas headquarters doesn't actually look much like a laboratory. It's more of a nondescript warehouse in a sea of nondescript warehouses off Stemmons Freeway and Northwest Highway. That's where the company keeps its stock of its bodybuilding supplements for shipping to retailers like GNC or directly through its website.

One of its most popular products -- NBC's Rock Center described its following as "cult-like" -- was Jack3d, a pre-workout powder the consumption of which, judging by the marketing, would leave you 1) extremely chiseled and 2) extremely shirtless. The packaging carried the following non-warning:



> This product's key ingredients may allow for workout domination in conjunction with proper training and diet. *Due to its incredible potency, it's mandatory to follow directions for use and warnings.*



But Jack3d does more than boost workouts. It also allegedly kills people, most notably two soldiers who suffered fatal heart attacks during Army workouts after taking the product. That led the Defense Department to ban the product and others containing a compound called dimethylamylamine, or DMAA, from stores on its bases. Earlier this year, the Food and Drug Administration issued a public alert, warning consumers to steer clear of DMAA-containing products after confirming 86 reports of illness and death.

USP Labs produced multiple studies attesting to the efficacy and safety of its products, but the FDA "found the information insufficient to defend the use of DMAA as an ingredient in dietary supplements."

The agency has since been working with supplement companies to get DMAA off the shelves. According to a piece in The New York Times on Tuesday, USP Labs agreed to reformulate Jack3d and another product, OxyElite Pro, to make them DMAA free, which made the FDA happy. Then, it went about selling its remaining inventory of the product as usual, which did not.

"We don't want consumers using the products. We think they present a risk to public health," Daniel Fabricant, the director of the FDA's Division of Dietary Supplement Programs, told the Times. "We will leave no stone unturned to get them out of the marketplace."

And so, on July 2, the company destroyed some $8 million worth of product at a Dallas warehouse. The FDA also reportedly raided from GNC warehouses on the East Coast and seized 3,200 cases of DMAA products.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 20, 2013)

This is what happens when you fuck a stranger in the ass, Danny!

Seriously, though. Experience shows that FDA warning letters are typically followed up on...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 20, 2013)

Well i thought it was banned anyhow and they quit making it but now have non dmaa  formula so im confused.. is this just stock left over last run of production?.?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Well i thought it was banned anyhow and they quit making it but now have non dmaa  formula so im confused.. is this just stock left over last run of production?.?



DMAA has been banned and USP said they were reformulating but decided to continue selling remaining stock instead. 

They would have most likely lost much more then the $8mil if they would have disposed of the product when instructed to by the FDA in the beginning instead of continuing to sell it afterwards. I guess it was good for them that they didn't receive a hefty fine as well considering they were trying to be sneaky and get as much sold off before they were forced into disposing of it.


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 20, 2013)

All these companies open shell companies and just close up shop instead of paying the fines if they're too big.  In don't know personally too much about the structure of USP labs,  but I'd wager they are in a similar situation.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 20, 2013)

Ohhhh.. Thanks for the clarification Anasci . .i just ordered org 3d from a place cause i think its a great blend..


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, that sucks.

Hawk


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 22, 2013)

DMAA is some good shit IMO.


----------

